# Was benötigt man für ein semi-professionelles Interview (VideoBlog)



## sight011 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hey liebe Leute,

Was benötigt man alles für ein semi-professionelles Interview für einen VideoBlog?
Hier mal eben meine ersten Brainstorming Ideen:

- Make-up 
- Hintergrund
- Licht
- Kamera
- Mikrofon
- Sitzmöglichkeit
- Kärtchen mit Fragen

- Schnitt Software
- Intro Logo Animation
- Bauchbinde um Namen einzublenden 
- Outro Animation
- Sound für Intro/Outro
- Optional einspieler

- Script/Drehbuch
- Fragen

- Vorstellung der Personen
- Profil des Interviewten kurz beschreiben
- Fragen stellen
- Verabschiedung


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2014)

letztlich hast Du alle(?!) Punkte reingeschrieben. Man sollte sich vorab fragen, ob es ein Dialog ist? ein Monolog? Gibt das Thema es her, dass die ganze Zeit der selbe Mensch zu sehen ist? Kurzum, mehrere Kameras, um Abwechslung reinzubringen?! Schnitt, Gegenschnitt, Totale, Anschnitt Gesicht, Amerikanisch.. etc pp. Wo wird das Interview geführt? Heimelige Athmosphäre? Beide im Sessel, per-Du-Gespräch? Ergeben sich daraus noch weitere Bildmotive? Soll es aktiv sein? Aus der Hand? Vom Stativ?

Beispiele:

Stilpirat vs. Ripke - Dialog





ZDF History - Monolog





Farin Urlaub vs Kavka - Dialog





Kollegah Interview - Fragestellersituation





Sir Alex Ferguson in der klassischen Dreikamera-Geschichte





Einblender zwischen Liedern in Monologform





mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin. Heute morgen beim Frühstück fiel mir die Diskrepanz zwischen Frage und Aufzählung auf. "Semi" passt irgendwie nicht. Du zählst ja doch das komplette Set auf. zB würde bei mir die Maske so ziemlich als Letztes auf die Liste kommen, wenn es das Budget nicht hergibt. Also entweder komplett oder kleines Besteck. Vor Allem zählen mE 4-5 Sachen:

(1) Thema haben, vorbereiten - "die richtigen Fragen stellen"
(2) Ort (uU Erlaubnis zum Drehen)
(3) Tech-Equip - Kamera, Ton (eine Kamera, dazu im kleinsten Fall ein Fieldrecorder wie DR40 (wegen XLR mit Phantomspeisung) mit zB AKG C1000S, Rode M3 oder Sennheiser ME66)
(4) Licht (typischer 3er Koffer Kobolde/Arris mit Stativen und Dimmern, oder auch eine/zwei KinoFlo's, dazu CT-Folien)
(5) Licht setzen  (Dreipunkt wäre schön, aber auch mit einem weichen Licht ist schon geholfen)

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich ist schon nahezu alles gesagt, bis auf die Anmerkung, dass klassisches Dreipunktlicht (Führung, Aufhellung, Spitze) in Interview-Situationen of unglaublich dröge wirkt. Lieber szenisches Licht bzw. available light, das man vielleicht mit ein paar Funzeln unterstützt wenn es schlicht nen Tick zu wenig ist. Das normale Fernseh-Studiolicht ist nicht zu empfehlen, wenn Atmosphäre und Persönlichkeit rüberkommen soll.


----------



## sight011 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja die Punkte oben kamen von mir persönlich falls das eine Frage war ;- )

Semi-Professionell, aus dem Grund weil ich an Equipment nur verwenden werde, was ich da habe: DSLR, Baustrahler, Weißlicht-Mini Lichter, Kondensator-Mikrofon, ...

Dachte die Baustrahler auf die Wand zu richten um diffuses Licht raus zu bekommen.





Dieses finde ich ganz nice ausgeleuchtet. Mal gucken ob ich auch so was hinbekomme.

Bin am überlegen, ob ich nen Greenscreen in Hintergrund hänge.
Dann kann ich den BG ja in Afx gestalten.

Zu euren Punkten:
Danke erstmal für die Anregungen.
Das mit der 2.ten Kamera by the way ist ein richtig guter Tipp. Nichts ist besser als ich nenn es mal "Perspektiv-Wechsel"

Szenisches Licht / available Light meint was? Kann es aber auch googlen, wenn du es nicht erzählen magst.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2014)

Beim Fernsehen, insbesondere bei Studioproduktionen wird (leider) häufig sehr viel Wert auf eine gleichmäßige, technisch einfach zu handhabende und hautschmeichelnde Lichtführung Wert gelegt. Oh weh, ein Fältchen, bitte etwas weicheres Licht. Au weia, ein Schatten, weg damit.
Im Grunde ist sowas ganz furchtbar langweilig. Gute und spannende Lichtführung könnte man mit etwas Phantasie auch als Schattendesign bezeichnen. Schatten sind das was Charakter und Persönlichkeit transportiert.
Außerdem ist es eigentlich immer angenehm wenn man mittels Licht oder besser auch mal "mangels" Licht dem Raum etwas Tiefe geben kann. Das ewige Bedürfnis nach einem "perfekt ausgeleuchteten" Bild ist eine typische Fernsehseuche. Beim Film würde niemand auf die Idee kommen, ein derart mistiges Licht zu setzen. Deshalb wird bei szenischen Produktionen völlig anders gearbeitet und das Know-How wesentlich größer ist, mit Licht und Schatten Emotionen zu transportieren, Spannung zu erzeugen. Im Kino (oder im Theater) wirst du hoffentlich niemals das Standard-Fernseh-Studiolicht sehen.

Soviel zu "szenischem" Licht. Available Light ist eine besondere Spielart der Lichtsetzung, die sich auf das tatsächlich am Drehort verfügbare Licht beschränkt. Das ist erstmal das "ehrlichste" Licht. Es spricht allerdings nichts dagegen, das verfügbare Licht mit etwas "künstlichem" Licht zu unterstützen, falls nötig. Einfach nur, um erstmal brauchbare Bildqualität produzieren zu können, weit ab von z.B. 1600ASA "Verstärkung" in der Kamera.

PS: Schau dir das Gesicht von Farin Urlaub im o.g. Video an und vergleiche diese Lichtführung mit dem schnarchlangweiligen Licht in dem von dir geposteten Curved Video.


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja, noch ein kleiner Tip. Den Augen sollte besondere Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt werden.. Dieser Lichtpunkt in den Augen (Reflexion eines Leuchtmittels) macht sie lebendig..


----------

